# Very Easy To Clean Budget PC Case & Good For Air Cooling Too



## Revolution (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,
I'm wanted to upgrade my old Zebronics Bijli case.
Thought this case is OK for me except its suck too much dust from air.
And I have to spend a lot of time to clean my PC once in  a month.
Always need to clean each and every part separately every time.
Its not easy work though.
After lot of search I found there is no case in no case in the world which is 100% dust proof.
So,I just need a simple case which can be clean very easily and in  a very short time.
Though I have a doubt if there is any case with above feature but not expensive.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2013)

NZXT Gamma has removable HDD cage and cable management features. Should make cleaning a lot easier. Also install dust filters on all intake fans, no need of filters for ehaust fans.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for ur reply!
Gamma is good at low price.
But,may be I need little better.
I can spend up to 5K if worth.
I don't need useless features like support 15 fans.
2 intake +3 exhaust fans is good to go for me.
I saw most of cases comes with 2 fan slots at left panel and one fan slot at the bottom of case.
But,almost all cases have no dust filters at that place.
I hate that thing.
Tell me,who gonna use those 3 slots for exhaust ?
Better a transparent side panel good or simple left side panel.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Corsair 400R is excellent. BTW I don't think many cases come with an air filter. You need to buy it yourself or make it yourself.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 29, 2013)

+1 for 400R. Its an excellent Case...


----------



## TheLetterD (Apr 5, 2013)

Cut out squares from an old Mosquito net  for dust filters. You'll save money.
The NZXT Guardian 921 is a great case. Check it out.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 6, 2013)

The only problem is how I'm gonna fit piece of Mosquito net.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

Revolution said:


> The only problem is how I'm gonna fit piece of Mosquito net.


I seriously doubt the a mosquito net can stop dust. Women's stockings are the ideal fabric for a DIY dust filter  Google the term "DIY desktop fan filter" and you'll see many ways.


----------



## AyanChoudhury (Jan 1, 2014)

a very simple way to add sust filters to fans is .. screw them along with the fans.. this way, yo wont have to spend time on gluing them together and can also wash them separately.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 2, 2014)

The problem is dust is hard to find and even if u find it will cost more that fan.
Sadly we don't have any mosquito net.
One old mosquito net is made of nylon which is not suitable.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 2, 2014)

Stockings FTW!


----------

